# Transferring a UK Pension to Canada before retirement



## gwells1 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hello. I have a small UK pension that I want to transfer to a Canadian RRSP. The Canadian banks wont touch it due to tax regulations. My UK bank won't let me cash it in until I'm 55 (15 years). Researching has uncovered lots of shady looking UK 'experts' willing to transfer the pension. Does anyone have any experience or advice? Has anyone already transferred a UK pension to their Canadian RRSP and if so is there a company that is recommended? Many thanks, GW


----------



## Webby87 (Nov 3, 2014)

Hey gwells, have you managed to find out a little about the transfer of pensions by now? know its an old post haha! Maybe able to help you if you still are looking around

Jason


----------

